# AUDI KEYS 4D0 837 231 P (what does the P mean?)



## Remsis (Feb 16, 2011)

Does anyone know what the letters after the number means eg.* P* and* M* . thanks


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

It's usually an indicator of the version of part with the same part number. The first version will be plain (4D0 837 231) and when they update something it will get an A at the end, the next update gets a B and so on. A P means that it's been through a lot of revisions.


----------

